# quick help on mileage tax



## wenzo (Nov 13, 2015)

hi all . soon I would be driving for uber but I never did these 1099 things . I have a dumb noon question . I see a lot of people saying that to track down your miles . I don't really understand so the question is . if I start working and my odometer reading is 1000 miles and then once am out of work and it reads 1500. I just keep a notepad with me and write it down,everyday until am ready to file the taxes? thanks


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wenzo said:


> hi all . soon I would be driving for uber but I never did these 1099 things . I have a dumb noon question . I see a lot of people saying that to track down your miles . I don't really understand so the question is . if I start working and my odometer reading is 1000 miles and then once am out of work and it reads 1500. I just keep a notepad with me and write it down,everyday until am ready to file the taxes? thanks


https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p463.pdf good place to start
https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-is-acceptable-by-the-irs-for-mileage-documentation.36711/ recent thread on here
There's a lot more on here if you search it out
You can use whatever system you want. Some people use phone apps, pencil and paper, log books you buy at staples etc... The important thing is to keep your records contemporaneously (every day or soon thereafter) There is two methods....Actual expenses or Mileage. For 99.9 % of Uber drivers mileage is the way to go. If you use mileage you can deduct 57.5 cents for every business mile you drive but you can't deduct most other things like maintenance for your car. Be sure to not include any personal miles in your business miles. Uber creates records for every trip you do so you can use them to support or prove your mileage deductions as needed. I use a phone app to record business miles...when I turn my Uber app on and I'm ready to accept pings I record the start mileage. When I turn my app off and no longer accepting pings I record the ending mileage. Some apps record mileage automatically but I don't use them because they hog my phone resources.


----------



## ubermeister (Nov 17, 2015)

You've got the right idea, wenzo, all you need to do is keep track of your mileage before you start work, then write it down after you're finished. Alternatively, you can use apps to track the mileage automatically. I'm currently working on a startup that will give Uber driver's a real time look into how their mileage tax deductions impacts their income. Feel free to message me if you'd like more details!


----------

